# Fischereiprüfung



## BastiB (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute 

Ich wohne in Regensburg und möchte den Angelschein machen. 
Kennt sich da einer aus Wie und Wo das geht?

Habe gelesen, dass es erst wieder ab Herbst oder so geht. Die Seite vom Fischereischein Bayern ist auch nicht online.

Am liebsten würde ich ihn so schnell wie möglich machen.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*



BastiB schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wohne in Regensburg und möchte den Angelschein machen.
> Kennt sich da einer aus Wie und Wo das geht?
> ...



Hallo,

Du musst als erstes einen Lehrgang von mindestens 30 Stunden Dauer absolvieren. Außerdem musst Du Dich zur Fischerprüfung bei der Gemeinde anmelden, kostet 50 Euro.
(der Lehrgang kostet ca. 150 Euro, kann aber je nach Anbieter variieren). Die Prüfung erfolgt in Bayern online. Bei uns (Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth) ist die in den Räumlichkeiten des Fischereiverbands Mittelfranken). Frag mal beim Fischereiverband der Oberpfalz nach, wie das bei euch ist und wann wieder Prüfungen sind. Momentan ist Sommerpause und soviel ich weiss sind erst wieder im September Prüfungen.  Kannst Du auch gleich nachfragen, wann und bei wem Lehrgänge sind, eventuell auch beim Regensburger Angelverein.
An Lehrmaterial musst Du nochmal so 50-60 Euro einkalkulieren. Gesamtkosten also so ca. 250-260 Euro.
Nur wird halt momentan bei den Lehrgängen auch Sommerpause sein, aber wie gesagt: informieren.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## BastiB (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hay Danke dir für die Infos. Das mit der Sommerpause habe ich schon gelesen. Ich hoffe das im September wirklich Prüfungen sind. Beim Anglerbund Regensburg gibt es soweit ich weiß nur die Möglichkeit das im März zu machen. Weiß vllt einer wo in Regensburg oder Umgebung man es noch machen kann? 

Petri Heil 

Basti


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Servus Basti,
geplant ist, dass ab 23. September wieder "Normalbetrieb" ist. 

Dann kannst du auf der Webseite der Fischerprüfung Bayern sehen, wo welche Kurse angeboten werden, ebenfalls kann man sich dort anzeigen lassen wann und wo entsprechende Prüfungen angeboten werden. 

Ich denke dass bis zum September aktuell keine Kurse angeboten werden, der Grund dafür ist, dass das System nicht zur Verfügung steht. Man kann keine Teilnehmer anmelden, keine Stunden eintragen usw. 

Schau also einfach immer wieder mal unter http://www.fischerpruefung-online.bayern.de/ ob da schon was zu sehen ist. 

Ggf. kannst du ja auch mal den Angelläden in Regensburg bzw. Barbing einen Besuch abstatten, dort sind meistens Zettel ausgehängt die auf Vorbereitungskurse hinweisen.


----------



## BastiB (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Ok danke für die Infos dann muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden  


Petri Heil


Basti


----------

